# Lab that chews



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a lab that is just over a year old, weighs 90+ pounds and likes to chew. What methods have you guys used to cure this? He particularly likes the tramp and just started on the siding, so he is in solitary confinement now, but I like to let him have the whole back yard. We are just about to buy a nice cedar swing set that I am sure that he would go to town on. I have contemplated the wireless fence, but they are just a little pricey, but still a possibility. What would you recommend or methods to dissuade the chewing? I have made him a little gadget out of 2x4's with carpet on it that he can thrash on. This was based on a thing I read where if you just give them something to chew on they will only chew that, but it is not quite true. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

dont give him anything to chew on that resembles those things you "don't" want him chewing on. When we got our puppies a few years ago my wife and her mom tried to get them those stuffed squeeky toys. I wouldn't let them use them because they resembled kids toys. My dogs now don't even think twice about kids toys. They like sticks cow bones and that dang water bucket.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm afraid you're screwed...

I had a dog that chewed and she was a nightmare. She lived to be 14 and she NEVER stopped chewing. I tried everything in the book to get her to stop and nothing ever worked. If I were to make a list of all the stuff she destroyed in her life it would take half the page. GOD, if I could only have half the stuff she wrecked back... All I can tell you is don't let the dog around stuff you don't want chewed on. :|


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a lab puppy that is about 6 months old; she chews too! The thing that drives me nuts with her is that she not only chews up everything in sight, she likes to bite/nip at my fingers, arms, legs, shoes, and hands. She is tearing holes in my clothes and ruining lots of things...she stays in solitary most of the day. I can hardly stand being around her right now...maybe more time with the shock collar will help, but I don't know...

...so, Huge, I feel for ya!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I personally think if the dog nips at a human, you need to come down on them like a raped ape! They need to know that you are the alpha male/female around, and that being aggressive with people is not accepted. No questions asked. As far as chewing, all puppies do it, just cross your fingers that they grow out of it!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> I have a lab puppy that is about 6 months old; she chews too! The thing that drives me nuts with her is that she not only chews up everything in sight, she likes to bite/nip at my fingers, arms, legs, shoes, and hands. She is tearing holes in my clothes and ruining lots of things...she stays in solitary most of the day. I can hardly stand being around her right now...maybe more time with the shock collar will help, but I don't know...
> 
> ...so, Huge, I feel for ya!


Dont think the collar is the answer. If the pup is grabbing at your fingers, clothes etc just discourage her and dont allow it. The dog is right next to you so it's not hard to teach her that this behavior is unexceptable. Teach first then enforce with the collar.
You say she is in solitary most of the day. That could be part of the problem. She is looking for attention.
Theekillerbee, doesnt sound like this pup is being aggressive.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

My lab is getting better the older she gets. She is 2 1/2 . But her first year she chewed up garden hoses ( in Minutes) rakes, shovel handles.The handles on my wheel barrel (She loved wood)and some things that were chewed past the point of recognition. I keep buying big bones and rawhide bones they must taste better than a garden hose. And her favorite toy is a old soccer ball she will play with it for hours. I'm thinking about putting her in AYSO this summer.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

What is going on with these Labs!!!!!!!

Pups chew, that is the just of it. Kennel the dog away from things that you don't want it to chew. If you can't be with the dog in the back yard the dog needs to be put up. Also dogs take lots of time, if you aint got it then you should not have it!

Also run the guts out of the dog! A tired dog sleeps! 

I know, I noooooo..... before we circle the wagons, I have dogs that have chewed on things...LOTS! That is a pure indication that I am not spending enough time with them! 

Spend more time with them!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

TAK said:


> What is going on with these Labs!!!!!!!
> 
> Pups chew, that is the just of it. Kennel the dog away from things that you don't want it to chew. If you can't be with the dog in the back yard the dog needs to be put up. Also dogs take lots of time, if you aint got it then you should not have it!
> 
> ...


Best answer yet :!:


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

My pup chewed the our first apartment up pretty bad. Now she never chews anything except sunglasses and her dog toys. Won't even touch the trash for fear of what would happen to her.

I agree with Tak in that puppies chew. Also a tired dog is rarely a bad dog.

Good luck.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TAK said:


> What is going on with these Labs!!!!!!!
> 
> Pups chew, that is the just of it. Kennel the dog away from things that you don't want it to chew. If you can't be with the dog in the back yard the dog needs to be put up. Also dogs take lots of time, if you aint got it then you should not have it!
> 
> ...


**** good post/advice. WOW! 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK said:


> What is going on with these Labs!!!!!!!
> 
> Pups chew, that is the just of it. Kennel the dog away from things that you don't want it to chew. If you can't be with the dog in the back yard the dog needs to be put up. Also dogs take lots of time, if you aint got it then you should not have it!
> 
> ...


I thought you would tell him to get western. :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

NHS said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > What is going on with these Labs!!!!!!!
> ...


 :shock: Now don't go getting the HSS going on the wagon again!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I really wish I could find an old post I put up years ago about my old female dog Niki. I think she was in the house because she was about to have pups or something, or it could have been one of the wonderful basin winters and being a balmy 90 million below!... But anyway she picked every feather off of a Bobwhite mount with it still on the WALL! If that was not bad enough she ate 1 and 7/8's of a two Hun mount! I loved this mount to! 
I know you all will say they are birds and such, but she had never even bothered them in the past.... Just bored!

It's been about a year, but Toad made claim on the DVD remote! 

Ohh I got the best yet! I had taken the dogs out for a run and ended up getting called out to work. So I unloaded the dogs in a single kennel with shock collars on. Toad took Blues off for me.... PIECE BY PIECE! THE ENTIRE THING!

YA GOT TO LOVE'M!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok, you baited me out Tom!

Things chewed/eaten by Dotti:

Garden hose(3), Propane hose(2), Rasp, hoof knife, shovel, rake, hammer, gearshift handle(s) Horseshoe rack, Leather shoeing apron(2), Tool cart handle, Spool of rope, Too many dog collars (off other dogs) to count, Dog house, Dog crate, Leather bridal, fishing pole handle, Powrbait, Zeeks Cheese bait, Several skunks (ass first), A one quart jug of pine tar medicated hoof packing (jug included) and more fecal matter from more sources than a toilet on a military base.

And she lived to be 14! :shock:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ok, you baited me out Tom!
> 
> Things chewed/eaten by Dotti:
> 
> Garden hose(3), Propane hose(2),


 Fortunately not a smoker? He has started on the BBQ too, but I keep the hose out of reach and the tank turned off.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i wish mine chewed instead of digging


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Worse than a smoker! This propane hose was hooked to a gas forge that only heats up to about 2400 degrees!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> i wish mine chewed instead of digging


Shoot, digging is easy to cure. Just bury a big dog turd in each hole and soon they wont dig cuz they get tired of finding turds.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

I need to tell you some history behind this story. I was a single father raising three kids alone at the time. But my lab Ginger was the chewing champ of the world. My kids would forget to put her out during the day, and would leave her in the house. I came home to more detruction then one could imagine. Things she destroyed from chewing.
2 pieces from a three piece sectional couch
1 bathroom door from doorknob down. 
two rooms of carpet.
countless bird mounts
two intertainment centers
one electric blanket, think she got zapped lol so only chewed one.
2 oak dinning chairs
3 or 4 garbage cans
countless kids toys, shoes, and clothes.
chewed on a couple of chester drawers
vhs tapes
linoleum kitchen floor. 

But after I trained her to hunt, and spending time with her in the field was priceless.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Duurty1 said:
> 
> 
> > i wish mine chewed instead of digging
> ...


I have tried that............it don't work she just digs somewhere else in the backyard or sometimes in the same hole. I have also tried cayenne pepper and that didn't work


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

tumblingwings said:


> I need to tell you some history behind this story. I was a single father raising three kids alone at the time. But my lab Ginger was the chewing champ of the world. My kids would forget to put her out during the day, and would leave her in the house. I came home to more detruction then one could imagine. Things she destroyed from chewing.
> 2 pieces from a three piece sectional couch
> 1 bathroom door from doorknob down.
> two rooms of carpet.
> ...


You Win! WOW!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

After reading through this last night I took him for a run as hard as I could run him for about two miles. As far as I dared once I lost feeling in my hands. Get him home and in the morning I gave him a hide treat that he usually plays with for hours. I get home and the pad on the tramp no longer exists... I think I will be going with solitary from here on out. I did forget to mention the whole patio swing does not have a single thread of material left, lost count of hoses, several shoes that were just on the ground for a few minutes while the kids jumped on the tramp, siding, started chewing the deck, BBQ, two faucet handles I guess that is about it.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> After reading through this last night I took him for a run as hard as I could run him for about two miles. As far as I dared once I lost feeling in my hands. Get him home and in the morning I gave him a hide treat that he usually plays with for hours. I get home and the pad on the tramp no longer exists... I think I will be going with solitary from here on out. I did forget to mention the whole patio swing does not have a single thread of material left, lost count of hoses, several shoes that were just on the ground for a few minutes while the kids jumped on the tramp, siding, started chewing the deck, BBQ, two faucet handles I guess that is about it.


Ya forgot the other part! LOCK THEM UP SO THEY CAN'T GET TO THE CHEWABLE STUFF! And next time throw the dog in the truck and find a long dirt road! I use a wheeler and start in Helper an run them to Consumers and then back! This time of year sucks to do that with so many deer, but I almost have them broke of that! SIZZLE!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My dogs think deer are *ELECTRIC!*


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> My dogs think deer are *ELECTRIC!*


I wish Blue did to!


----------

